
Show HN: Tool to track Twitter followers with minimal permissions - nsomani
http://unfollo.ws
======
nsomani
I built this simple tool to track Twitter followers after taking a look at the
alternatives. I felt like they requested way more permissions than necessary
(examples: [https://imgur.com/a/irCmBzo](https://imgur.com/a/irCmBzo)) and I
didn't feel comfortable signing in.

Let me know what you think! Would love to hear some feedback or other pain
points that I could address.

